# Shark Shield failure to prevent attack?



## skorgard

Nineteen-year-old Elyse Frankcom had been hosting a swim-with-the-dolphins tour for Rockingham Wild Encounters when the shark bit into her hip and left buttock at 12.30pm.

Rockingham Wild Encounters operations director Aaron Heath said Ms Frankcom was one of two crew members who were wearing shark shields, which are designed to repel attacks using electronic impulses.

From http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/western ... 5945532991

This is a concern if true. No one has guaranteed that SS work but is this the first verified attack on a person wearing a working SS?


----------



## simond11

It will be interesting to see if more information will come out of this story (as usually these stories seem to do!). I am sure there will be a multitude of factors associated with this incident, and the SS manufacturers will be looking into this. Personally there are too many questions that need to be answered, and it seems that when this type of news story happens,the people involved are quick to make "solid" statements such as "She was wearing a SS, and obviously it did not work!". I guess we need to look at whether the SS was functioning properly, was it fully charged, was it defective in any way, etc. Also I am sure that swimming in a known seal colony area, and swimming with dolphins, would be akin to placing a zebra skin over your body, and standing in the middle of the Serengeti at dusk.
Although I carry a SS at all times (except when I lose it overboard) I am conscious of the fact that a large shark, especially GWS at full feeding-mode speed, will probably totally ignore the electrical field from the SS, and eventually slam into my kayak, as their sole focus is the prey they are chasing. Hopefully that day will never happen. I will be very interested in seeing the results of this story.
Cheers


----------



## Barrabundy

While my heart goes out to all those family and victims of attacks, I think it will be a sad day when we no longer have the fear of being part of the food chain.
I think it's healthy that we occassionally fear being eaten/killed by our natural environment......not by our fellow man though.


----------



## garyp

kraley said:


> simond11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> . Also I am sure that swimming in a known seal colony area, and swimming with dolphins, would be akin to placing a zebra skin over your body, and standing in the middle of the Serengeti at dusk.
> 
> 
> 
> Wise words.........
Click to expand...

I agree. Although, I think the Zebra skin may actually be of some worth in terms of camouflage as that is how evolution chose to disguise those little donkeys 

Anyhoooo, swimming and snorkelling where she was is not all that much different from sitting amongst a big school of Sambos or Kings where there is a real good chance that large predators will be feeding on them (or is it?) I don't think it is. Everyone has things they like doing that have inherent risks, this poor girl just happened to do hers in the wrong place this weekend.

Interesting about the whole "you are safe if there are dolphins around" theory. I guess that myth is well and truly BUSTED


----------



## keza

In case anyone is thinking of trying it, Zebra camouflage only works whilst in a herd.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRWFUe4AAC1XgAAQQIcAIhgAP+//oDABFmmw0TQTRoxGgaaANTARqJo0ephNBoNNINE2kjJpiaGQ1CoQXj2OS7Zn8c8buPW9bQZS7hUloR0eatHD3nhF3IqTvCzOXV3o70krDE1iKSFc8jmhQXHo69Y5dM35VQjnyqckhVSfYgpuYkRGqjOqCwfQRBfZB4HSyiz1jegj4HuMYiQEEBq4kKGRKSq4zEnQ0Ogu0kvGwiho6QqTIXwafOrG06MXT6WOEiMFhAmNBaQ8SChvEsulGRm2xUJiFIeCDZ1TGMOLhVgTaMkI8u7YbHQxFh1KrIWKVw/Irxc5ACGojRh9UtJvUbiaAaX2fSa/xdyRThQkBWFUe4A=


----------



## garyp

keza said:


> In case anyone is thinking of trying it, Zebra camouflage only works whilst in a herd.


 :lol:

i.e. paddle in company and be sure you are faster than the slowest member in the flotilla


----------



## simond11

Interesting that a recent trawl of the articles on this story, do not mention the SS anymore. As I said, these stories always seem to develop 24 to 48 hrs later. I will be looking forward to seeing exactly the species of shark, the circumstances of the attack and whether she was wearing a SS. 
Cheers


----------



## badmotorfinger

simond11 said:


> Interesting that a recent trawl of the articles on this story, do not mention the SS anymore. As I said, these stories always seem to develop 24 to 48 hrs later. I will be looking forward to seeing exactly the species of shark, the circumstances of the attack and whether she was wearing a SS.
> Cheers


Agree that the reporting of these things are very erratic in initial stages but the below articles still mention the SS. The first article from today's Australian in quotes the skipper as saying the SS was definitely on when pulled aboard the boat.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/na ... 5945862224
http://www.watoday.com.au/wa-news/shark ... 17817.html
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2010 ... 053193.htm


----------



## simond11

Ok, thanks for clearing that up. As of last night, no mention of the SS was made. Interesting what the manufacturers will have to say.
Cheers


----------



## blahger

Hardcore way to get a refund though...


----------



## garyp

blahger said:


> Hardcore way to get a refund though...


Oooohhhh Snap


----------



## Scruffy

Hi Guys,Peter gapp from the Shark Shield replied to an email I sent them.He said he has spoken to the director of the dive company Wild encounters.Apparently the diver and shark attack victim Elyse will make a statement when she recovers suffiently.They are expecting her to completely exhonerate the shark shield.They can't say anymore as she has signed an agreement with a television company and she will do an interview when she has recovered.Peter said I have definitely not wasted my money by investing in a shark shield.We will just have to wait and see what she has to say.
Cheers,
Terry.


----------



## wopfish

mmmmm sounds like there could be some deals going down


----------



## scater

RedPhoenix said:


> In other news, a red cross member was hit by a sniper bullet on the front-line. Makers of the fabric that had the red cross printed on it are being consulted as to why their product failed to protect the worker.
> 
> Sorry, slightly facetious.
> 
> My point being, that a sharkshield is a risk reduction device, but not a risk removal device. I can't quantify, personally, what the level of risk reduction is.
> 
> Red.


I think the distinction here Red is that the protective properties of a red cross are dependent on the sniper valuing the code of ethics we do. A shark shield is supposed to repel all sharks regardless


----------



## kayaksportsmark

Scruffy said:


> Hi Guys,Peter gapp from the Shark Shield replied to an email I sent them.He said he has spoken to the director of the dive company Wild encounters.Apparently the diver and shark attack victim Elyse will make a statement when she recovers suffiently.They are expecting her to completely exhonerate the shark shield.They can't say anymore as she has signed an agreement with a television company and she will do an interview when she has recovered.Peter said I have definitely not wasted my money by investing in a shark shield.We will just have to wait and see what she has to say.
> Cheers,
> Terry.


Hopefully the coin of the deal will not influence the facts.


----------



## skorgard

kraley said:


> Do the people that buy this device really think that it is an absolute insurance against any shark encounter? That would be an astounding accomplishment.


I don't think that any of us who use the device think that it gives a 100% risk reduction but on the current evidence it may be against any partial reduction which is what we hope for.

In any one year there will probably be several million person hours in which humans are exposed to the shark zone in Australian waters. Let us say just 1 million. Despite this the number of attacks is usually five or less. Hence the risk is approximately 5/1000000 per person per hour of water immersion. the number of SharkShield users is probably only 1000 or so. Even if the device had no value at all, on the same basis of risk one might expect to go 100 years before a SharkShield wearer was attacked. The fact that one may have occurred is not proof, but is not suggestive, of any beneficial effect. Of course this calculation assumes equal risk per person per hour. If SharkShield wearers were engaged in highly risky activities, e.g. spearfishing then it would be seriously flawed. However I would have thought that swimming with dolphins was not particularly shark-risky.

Let's wait to hear what the young lady has to say.


----------



## Squidder

Scruffy said:


> Apparently the diver and shark attack victim Elyse will make a statement when she recovers suffiently.They are expecting her to completely exhonerate the shark shield.They can't say anymore as she has signed an agreement with a television company and she will do an interview when she has recovered.


It does smell a bit fishy. Surely she can't "completely exhonerate" the shark shield if she was bitten on the arse while wearing one! :?


----------



## keza

My guess would be that they wear a shield in case a shark comes around but maybe this one snuck up on her and she didn't get a chance to activate it.
With a bunch of tourists the operator probably advertises that they carry shields for safety.


----------



## Scruffy

I have just read a copy of the report that the diver Elyse Frankom made to the West Australian newspaper.In it she states that that she did not turn on the Shark Shield until after she was attacked.Once she turned it on the shark let her go.
I guess that completely clears the Shark Shield.I tried to post a copy of the report but I could not get it to paste.


----------



## blahger

100% effective against _visible_ sharks.....


----------



## Davey G

Scruffy said:


> I have just read a copy of the report that the diver Elyse Frankom made to the West Australian newspaper.In it she states that that she did not turn on the Shark Shield until after she was attacked.Once she turned it on the shark let her go.
> [\quote]
> 
> Hmm. so in the midst of getting violently bitten and tossed around she has the presence of mind to activate the shield? :? :shock: She is either remarkably calm cool and collected or she is bending the truth a little...


----------



## keza

Davey G said:


> Scruffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just read a copy of the report that the diver Elyse Frankom made to the West Australian newspaper.In it she states that that she did not turn on the Shark Shield until after she was attacked.Once she turned it on the shark let her go.
> [\quote]
> 
> Hmm. so in the midst of getting violently bitten and tossed around she has the presence of mind to activate the shield? :? :shock: She is either remarkably calm cool and collected or she is bending the truth a little...
Click to expand...

Well she did seem quite calm and collected on the news and the mystery hero had grabbed the shark by the tail so it let go.
She probably turned it on before she realised fully what had happened to her.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Shorty

Shark shield saved her life she is saying,,,plus the guy pulling the tail,,

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/wa ... lifesaver/


----------



## Shorty

Davey G said:


> Scruffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. so in the midst of getting violently bitten and tossed around she has the presence of mind to activate the shield? :? :shock: She is either remarkably calm cool and collected or she is bending the truth a little...
Click to expand...

Cool calm and collected,she is West Australian after all and we eat sharks for lunch (with our chips)


----------



## ManjiMike

keza said:


> In case anyone is thinking of trying it, Zebra camouflage only works whilst in a herd.


The striped paint has just dried.....Bugger


----------



## Big D

eric said:


> it goes to show that if you aren't going to demonstrate safe work practices, it will always come back and bite you on the arse.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big D

mingle said:


> "She believed turning it on after the attack saved her and Mr Burns from further injuries."
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if Mr. Burn's reaction to the whole incident was to rub his hands together and say "Exxxxcellent!"
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big D

Scruffy said:


> I have just read a copy of the report that the diver Elyse Frankom made to the West Australian newspaper.In it she states that that she did not turn on the Shark Shield until after she was attacked.Once she turned it on the shark let her go.
> I guess that completely clears the Shark Shield.I tried to post a copy of the report but I could not get it to paste.


I was in the process of putting up an ad in the 'for sale' section for my SS. "For sale, shark shield, has never let me down, paid $690. Only 1 year old $19 or best offer over $1.99" Thank goodness this was clarified (and hopefully not just a statement paid to be made by SS themselves!)


----------



## RangiRocks

Hmmmmm
Maybe it wasn't a shark at all
Just aggressive foreplay by a team member


----------



## Shorty

I have not read all the posts but the Dolphin mob have completed over 1,000,000 swims with the Dolphins over the last 2 decades i read a couple weeks back.

Now excuse me i am going squidding within sight of the area,,wish me luck,, :lol:


----------



## Slazmo

Anyone heard any more news to this story???


----------



## Shoota

I find when scuba diving if sharks get a little too close then I dump some compressed air fro
My spare reg and the noise/ bubbles is enough to scare them off.

If you diving in area where you plan to encounter sharks , taking a milk crate with you helps as it becomes a light easy to use 2 handed shield the shark can chew on instead of you.

Shoota


----------

